# [ebuild] Media Tag Tools, un tagger Qt light

## Temet

Bonjour,

Il y a ptet deux mois, un collègue m'a filé quelques ziks... mais j'ai presque carrément rien pris tellement c'était le bordel dans ses noms de fichiers et ses tags. J'avais néanmoins repompé "Live from Mars" de Ben Harper, acheté depuis à bas prix (merci la sortie du nouvel album et comme quoi le mp3 et le partage ça profite aussi aux majors quand les artistes sont bons). C'était assez dégueulasse... et la perspective de refaire à la main ne plaisait guère (double album hein ^^).

J'ai donc trouvé Media Tag Tools, en pur Qt 3 (pas dépendance avec KDE), super light et clair.

De plus, il avait une fonctionnalité pour modifier un peu la casse et ça, ça m'intéressait beaucoup car je suis assez maniaque la dessus: première lettre du premier mot en majuscule!

D'autre part, par défaut les changements de casse s'appliquaient à tous les champs. J'ai modifié un peu pour que seuls les champs sélectionnés en bas à gauche soient affectés par les changements.

Aujourd'hui, je me suis demandé par curiosité si c'était possible de générer un fichier de langue .ts à jour, car j'avais voulu traduire en français mais son fichier n'était pas à jour et il manquait la moitié de l'interface. En fait, c'est super simple, du coup je l'ai fait.

Enfin bref, voici l'ebuild : media-sound/mediatagtools/mediatagtools-0.3.2-r2.ebuild

Open source spirit (contrairement à ce que certains pensent de moi):

- le patch;

- le fichier de langue français.

J'espère que ça en intéressera éventuellement quelques uns.

----------

## F!nTcH

Super léger pour éditer les Tags MP3/OGG, y'a Kid3 ... il ne fait QUE ça, mais il est pas mal  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Merci, content d'avoir perdu quelques heures...

----------

